# Haverford Black Beauty



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 9, 2016)

I just acquired this Black Beauty with original paint. Does anyone have good closeup shots of a similar bike that they can share? I'd like to complete the bike, but need to know what I'm looking for. Catalog scans are helpful, but only to a certain degree. From pics and lit, fenders look a bit generic and so does the gooseneck, but I don't want to just throw "whatever" on it... I'd like it to be correct, of course.

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 9, 2016)

Oops, forgot the pics!


----------



## XBPete (Jun 9, 2016)

As a Philly boy,,, this is on my list of three,, very nice score Dave!

Look forward to seeing a correct completion very much... wow!


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2016)

For a long time I was trying to put one of these together. I would love to have an original.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 9, 2016)

Very cool black beauty. I see a lot of "Miami" treats on that bicycle. Did they make the black beauty?


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2016)

I think they were made by Davis.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 9, 2016)

I found this on as well......not totally the same. Fork


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 9, 2016)

Fork looks like Miami with the way the nut fits the top, no chain adjusters, and really fat stays.


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 9, 2016)

Nice find Captain Dave!  Looking forward to ya work your magic on her.


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 9, 2016)

depending on the year of bike i think there was a couple of companys that made the bike.


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 9, 2016)

i don't know of the manuf. that had the drop stand ears on the frame.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 9, 2016)

This was vaughns merkel motobike fork. I thought BB switched markers. I say mami style parts. That's my vote. Good luck Dave. Awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks all.... This one has "Miami Cycle" que's all over it. Compared it side by side with another Miami built bike and these features are identical.  

@catfish, looks like in the photos you posted, those fenders are just typical generic rain-gutters. If that's correct (my other Miami has those too), then I'm set... I've got some black fenders ready to go!


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 9, 2016)

*
Your Black Beauty is a Miami-Built, Dave.

And sweet it is !!

Looks like you may need the one-inch 
dropside fenders ... like Davis.

Goldenindian ... you are developing a 
very-discerning eye regarding things-Miami.
Am proud of you, budz.

...... patric



 




 *


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 10, 2016)

1919 catalog shows this model. This only backs up my theory that Miami made them too as its a Miami frame. Dave please let me know if you let go of this as i would be very interested.

Nick.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Wonder what a set of those blue-tread Non-Skids would bring if a decent set ever surfaced! Cool bike. I can't wait to see you get this one back together. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 28, 2016)

dave the wave said:


> i don't know of the manuf. that had the drop stand ears on the frame.




I've got a frame with this same style of dropout. The one pictured here is a Black Beauty... anybody know the manufacturer?


----------



## chitown (Sep 28, 2016)

Dave Stromberger said:


> I've got a frame with this same style of dropout. The one pictured here is a Black Beauty... anybody know the manufacturer?




Those frame dropouts are a Schwinn feature from 1916-17 I think. Pics and serial # would be great and help confirm build and age.


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 28, 2016)

Dave I think the bike I got is a Westfield made bike.but who knows it could be another manuf. westfield has very disticntive frame designs.Being Haverford Cycle was from Phila.Penna. they didn't have to go far for bicycle manuf.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 28, 2016)

chitown said:


> Those frame dropouts are a Schwinn feature from 1916-17 I think. Pics and serial # would be great and help confirm build and age.




Schwinn? Interesting!  I posted the frame for sale... http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1910s-20s-mystery-frame-fork-stand-black-beauty.97559/


----------



## chitown (Sep 28, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/arnold-schwinn-excelsior-truss-bar-dating.56941/


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 28, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Wonder what a set of those blue-tread Non-Skids would bring if a decent set ever surfaced! Cool bike. I can't wait to see you get this one back together. V/r Shawn



I saw one bike that had a blue non-skid tread on the rear and he wanted $600 for the bike.of course i should of bought it,but i didn't.


----------



## chitown (Sep 28, 2016)

catfish said:


> I think they were made by Davis.





Lots of builders made Black Beauties... Davis, Snyder, Schwinn, Miami. They were a jobber following the Mead method of frame sourcing.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Oct 23, 2016)

Not sure if the parts on this one would be the same as yours? -

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1918-1920/1919-haverford-black-beauty-pacer/


----------

